# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Backgrounds - Snowy Grass and Plants

## tungbkhd

​ ​ *9 PNG | 8 JPG - 3000x3750 | 300 dpi | Rar 32.66 Mb (+3%)*​
[download][/download]


```
http://hotfile.com/dl/81095843/7fecc97/sfonSnowyG.rar.html
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=25830

----------

